# 2002 Liberties....in a box.



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Just thought I would share this rarely seen Gem to the liberty fans out there. 

I was able to acquire this box and it is a beauty! You can't find pictures of this online(at least I was never able to). So I thought you all might enjoy seeing it. 

10 cigars each of 5 different sizes.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW... that is one hell of a score! Likely at one hell of a price lol! Great pick up.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Its.... BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats breath taking, great score! Enjoy those when you do


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice score...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing. That is simply gorgeous.

NOW there is a picture of it online.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

wow that is simply amazing!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, you are a lucky guy!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice! WOW!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Friggen sweet dude!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those are very nice, enjoy them.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Unreal Very nice


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very very nice. A rare traet to see them all untouched still. Enjoy those


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

that sure iz purdy.

I don't think I could bring myself to smoke those cigars.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is just plain Awesome! Thank you for sharing your very rare find wth us


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

That is awesome, thanks for the pics


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm... uh... what's the word I'm looking for? Oh yea... JEALOUS.

:dribble:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow great find! looks like your gonna have some fine smoking day ahead!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

great score!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet find!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

mitro said:


> I'm... uh... what's the word I'm looking for? Oh yea... JEALOUS.
> 
> :dribble:


:lol: I second that! That is one hell of a pick up! Just awesome!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:dribble: all I can say is... WOW....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats crazy


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What a great find some of us have tried ti find just one and you manage to find a whole box...:dribble:nice find..


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that is too good to be true !! very nice layout with that box design !!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is quite the sweet haul there!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Amazing Find!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That was like a damn striptease--Heavy on the tease


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

amazing dude, thanks for the pics


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

insane!!!!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Drool worthy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that's a score worth boasting about! :dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: where did you find those bro??


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that really is awesome I would love to find one let alone a whole box


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am speechless.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Impressive!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't seen those in forever!! very nice!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is a thing of beauty. What a great pick up there.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: niiiiiiice


----------

